# Caracara



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Down at the ramp yesterday in the rain. Poised for 10 minutes...not spooked at all.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great pic. He looks like he is waiting on a waiter and a cigar. Thanks for the post.


----------

